# Residential Solar Panels



## spartan (Apr 28, 2009)

When I come back to Dubai, I was thinking of maybe bringing in a couple of Solar Panels. Figured I could do my part in helping the environment, plus keeping some extra money in my pocket by paying a lower DEWA bill.

I was trying to figure out if it was legal for me to put up these solar panels on the roof of my house here in Dubai? 

Also, If I generate more power than I use (highly unlikely) will I be able to supply to the grid and get a credit on my DEWA electric bill?


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

spartan said:


> When I come back to Dubai, I was thinking of maybe bringing in a couple of Solar Panels. Figured I could do my part in helping the environment, plus keeping some extra money in my pocket by paying a lower DEWA bill.
> 
> I was trying to figure out if it was legal for me to put up these solar panels on the roof of my house here in Dubai?
> 
> Also, If I generate more power than I use (highly unlikely) will I be able to supply to the grid and get a credit on my DEWA electric bill?


Dear , you are not allowed to put solar panels by your own , need approval from dEWA , they will charge some fee ( compensation).


----------

